# Van Til beginner



## mshingler (Apr 1, 2008)

Can someone suggest a good starting point for becoming familiar with Van Til's work?


----------



## Zadok (Apr 1, 2008)

Van Til's works !


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 1, 2008)

Actually, I think you could no better than read the brand new biography of Van Til. Then, you could very profitably go to Van Til's works, after the framework has been laid.


----------



## cih1355 (Apr 1, 2008)

There are books that apply Van Til's thought to apologetics such_ Every __Thought Captive _by Richard Pratt and _Always Ready _by Greg Bahnsen.


----------



## mshingler (Apr 1, 2008)

Zadok said:


> Van Til's works !



Starting with...?


----------



## Stephen (Apr 1, 2008)

I suggest you learn the Dutch language, begin to think, and act, like a Dutchman. That would be a good place to start before reading his works.


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 1, 2008)

mshingler said:


> Zadok said:
> 
> 
> > Van Til's works !
> ...



After reading the biography, you would have a pretty good idea of where you would want to go first.


----------



## mshingler (Apr 1, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan, thanks.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 1, 2008)

On one hand, maybe you don't want to start with CVT's works. He is not exactly...readable, aphorist though he may be. 

That being said, Bahnse's book on him, while being so awesome, is likewise overwhelming. 

I would start with Van Til's book on Doctrine of Scripture. 

The best intro to CVT is John Frame's book on him. I am about to start my third reading of it. 
Amazon.com: Cornelius Van Til: An Analysis of His Thought: John M. Frame,Cornelius Van Til: Books


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Apr 1, 2008)

this is a great starting place:

SermonAudio.com - Search Results


Listen to his lectures


----------



## Zadok (Apr 1, 2008)

mshingler said:


> Zadok said:
> 
> 
> > Van Til's works !
> ...



Why sure! I don't know of any better way to become familiar with an author excepting by reading their works or listening to their lectures/talks/sermons etc. 

There is actually a huge argument even between lovers of Van Til as to exactly what he taught - do you really want to get bogged down in that miry clay?

Ad Fontes! Best get it from the author's mouth and see what sense you make of him.


----------



## mshingler (Apr 1, 2008)

Zadok said:


> mshingler said:
> 
> 
> > Zadok said:
> ...



I don't think you understood my question - probably because it wasn't very clear on my part. I meant, "Starting with which particular work?" That's kind of what I was looking for here. If I just do a search at Amazon.com or somewhere else online, I get any number of different book results, such as "Defense of the Faith", "Christian Apologetics," etc. I was wondering, if a person wanted to begin to delve into Van Til's writing, which work would you recommend starting with? 
By the way, I agree with your idea of getting information directly from the author, whether Van Til or someone else.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 1, 2008)

mshingler said:


> Zadok said:
> 
> 
> > mshingler said:
> ...



Start wtih _Christian Apologetics_. It is not as convoluted as _Defense of the faith_ but gives you the same basic idea. 

The lectures are okay. The audio is bad at times. I would start with his _Pro Rege_. 

And I almost disagree about not starting with hsi interpreters. It isn't as confusing and both bahnsen and Frame are very clear. They will also tip you off to different things than Van Til said that youw ouldn't catch on your on.


----------

